# Tesla API down?



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I have a routine of prewarming my car as soon as I wake up so while I'm showering and getting ready, the car and battery are heating up. Well this morning, the app doesn't connect and it's 9 degrees F outside! A quick search shows that this happens occasionally. https://electrek.co/2017/03/08/teslas-app-apidown-andor-spotty/

This is something to keep in mind for M3 owners especially because of the heavy reliance on using the phone and the app with no key fob. Presumably, the door can still be opened with BT but I doubt the other functions would work as they're API based.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> I have a routine of prewarming my car as soon as I wake up so while I'm showering and getting ready, the car and battery are heating up. Well this morning, the app doesn't connect and it's 9 degrees F outside! A quick search shows that this happens occasionally. https://electrek.co/2017/03/08/teslas-app-apidown-andor-spotty/
> 
> This is something to keep in mind for M3 owners especially because of the heavy reliance on using the phone and the app with no key fob. Presumably, the door can still be opened with BT but I doubt the other functions would work as they're API based.


This is helpful. I think it's a 100% necessity to keep the keycard on hand as a backup.

The BT key via smart phone will work to open the doors, so API down shouldn't matter. However, I believe you have to be "logged in" so if you end up logged out of the app the phone may not work as a key.

The keycard will be in my wallet always to avoid any lockout risks.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

If BT is local and always available to open the car it may not be necessary to always have the card on you unless you are prone to losing your phone. 

If any of the current owners can experiment for us and perhaps turn on airplane mode on your phone but leave on BT and see what functions are available through the app?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> If BT is local and always available to open the car it may not be necessary to always have the card on you unless you are prone to losing your phone.
> 
> If any of the current owners can experiment for us and perhaps turn on airplane mode on your phone but leave on BT and see what functions are available through the app?


That was going to be my first test


----------

